# Alistair Begg



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 21, 2006)

Brethren,

Who here has ever had the pleasure of reading or listening to Alistair Begg?

I've said on other threads that he is one of only a few people I listen to on my XM Radio -- and with good reason.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonGoodwin_
> Brethren,
> 
> Who here has ever had the pleasure of reading or listening to Alistair Begg?
> ...



His church was within a few miles of our old church in Ohio.

Generally good, sometimes he delights in his disagreements with Reformed theology a bit much. But a good preacher.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 21, 2006)

He's my favorite radio preacher. I've sat under his preaching three times and he is very good in the pulpit.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jun 21, 2006)

I have heard him live three times or so, all in the late 1980s. I listened to his two part series on the fourth commandment a few years ago and found it quite good. I had the privilege of having coffee and donuts with him while I attended The Master's Seminary. I asked him about his eschatology. At that time he was amill.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 21, 2006)

I think Alistair Begg was probably the first evangelical "Bible Believing" program I ever listened to on the radio. Before that I thought they were all morons. I think I listened at first for the Scottish accent, but I was converted within 6 months of first tuning in. I can't say that it was as a direct result of his ministry, but in retrospect it probably had an impact.


----------



## caddy (Jun 21, 2006)

Absolutely. We listen to him on the Local Moody Station here in Chattanooga. Love the Scottish accent and his strong, gifted ability in the Pulpit!





> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> I think Alistair Begg was probably the first evangelical "Bible Believing" program I ever listened to on the radio. Before that I thought they were all morons. I think I listened at first for the Scottish accent, but I was converted within 6 months of first tuning in. I can't say that it was as a direct result of his ministry, but in retrospect it probably had an impact.


----------



## beej6 (Jun 21, 2006)

He is the archetype of what I call "Reformed-friendly."


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rich Barcellos_
> I have heard him live three times or so, all in the late 1980s. I listened to his two part series on the fourth commandment a few years ago and found it quite good. I had the privilege of having coffee and donuts with him while I attended The Master's Seminary. I asked him about his eschatology. At that time he was amill.



I believe that, but the funny thing is that Parkside is basically run of the mill Dispensational Premil. There is almost nothing about his church (aside from his preaching) that is reformed in any sense of the word (and I am using it in its broadest Reformed Baptist, PCA, etc meaning; not a strict sense).


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jun 21, 2006)

> I believe that, but the funny thing is that Parkside is basically run of the mill Dispensational Premil. There is almost nothing about his church (aside from his preaching) that is reformed in any sense of the word (and I am using it in its broadest Reformed Baptist, PCA, etc meaning; not a strict sense).



I believe that.


----------



## SRoper (Jun 22, 2006)

I used to go to his church, and my parents still go there. Unfortunately, I don't believe the other pastors there are reformed. I know I heard the phrase "that's where the Calvinists are wrong" from one of them. Alistair is the only pastor there who went to a reformed seminary (Westminster). The others went to Trinity Evangelical Divinity School.

I believe Alistair is still amil, and although he won't say, I strongly suspect he is idealist as well.


----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 22, 2006)

i liked him in the bobby jones movie


----------



## SRoper (Jun 22, 2006)

Fred, where do you think "he delights in his disagreements with Reformed theology?" I see him poking fun of presbyterians sometimes, but not broader reformation theology.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> i liked him in the bobby jones movie



Was he really in the movie?


----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> ...



yes


----------



## Kstone1999 (Jun 22, 2006)

I havnt seen the movie, but didnt he have to use some foul language. It seems I remember a bit of controversy over this.




> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmmm...played a caddy, right?


----------



## turmeric (Jun 22, 2006)

Was he method acting? I just learn more amazing facts about that man!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 23, 2006)

I do recall him now. I didn't know him as a preacher at that point or at least I didn't know what he looked like. As I recall he did an outstanding job.


----------



## SRoper (Jun 23, 2006)

I haven't seen it, but he played one of his coaches.

Bobby Jones: Stroke of Genius credits


----------



## Dave L (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a lot of time for Alistair Begg, and get his "Message of the Month" on CD.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Rich Barcellos_
> ...



I think they do have elders, which (right or wrong) is seen as a "Reformed" distinctive, especially by many Southern Baptists. I heard a message once where Begg strongly criticized congregational democratic church government as unbiblical.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 3, 2007)

Please keep Alistair Begg in your prayers. He has been diagnosed with prostate cancer.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Ivan (Feb 4, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Please keep Alistair Begg in your prayers. He has been diagnosed with prostate cancer.



It concerns me that he says that in ten days he would have more news. It's been about two weeks since the letter in the above link was written.

I'll be praying for my dear brother in Christ.


----------

